# Blue lipgloss



## charismaticlime (May 21, 2007)

Bourjois Fresh Kiss Minty Lip Gloss:




Benefit California Kissin' Lip Shine 




Any thoughts?  Lest we forget, MAC will also be releasing a blue lipstick in the C-Shock collection.  I wonder if there'll be any other companies jumping on the blue lippie bandwagon


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 21, 2007)

I have a two shades of blue lipgloss that Mary Kay Released probably a year and a half ago. And if I am thinking corretly MAC had a blue lipglass eons ago as well,..these trends definitely come and go


----------



## iamlelilien (May 24, 2007)

I know that it doesn't necessarily go on blue, but what does blue lipgloss do? For example, I know that green (like Spring Bean) gives a gold color and looks especially good over red. What does blue lipgloss do and what colors of lipstick does it go well with?

And also, as long as I'm on the subject, what about the one in this picture http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1...plushglass.jpg that's called Phosphor? What would it do?


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 26, 2007)

VS has a blue gloss called Pepperminty in their beauty rush line.


----------



## jenii (May 26, 2007)

Isn't there also a blue Juicy Tube?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I know that it doesn't necessarily go on blue, but what does blue lipgloss do?_

 
It's supposed to make your teeth look whiter.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I know that it doesn't necessarily go on blue, but what does blue lipgloss do? For example, I know that green (like Spring Bean) gives a gold color and looks especially good over red. What does blue lipgloss do and what colors of lipstick does it go well with?

And also, as long as I'm on the subject, what about the one in this picture http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1...plushglass.jpg that's called Phosphor? What would it do?_

 
Blue lipglosses (if they even have enough pigmentation to give colour), just tend to cool down the tone of whatever they are over.  Pink lips + blue gloss will equal more of a lavender tone.  

These new blue glosses are touting abilities to make teeth look whiter due to the blue colouring and "freshen breath" due to the fact that they have a lot of mint.   I really don't think they freshen breath.  They may give off a mint scent, but if you have bad breath, I am sure your lip gloss won't save you.   As far as making the teeth appear whiter.  Again, maybe a minimal effect.  

Overall, I think the abilities that those products promote are just a bit gimmicky, but who can pass on the fun of blue lipglass and a nice mint scent?  I will probably pick up Benefit's California Kissin' blue gloss.  I am just hoping that it is not too redolent of tooth paste! 

The blue lipstick on the other hand, may have a different effect as it will most likely have more pigmentation than the sheerer glosses pictured above and the MAC Blue Memory LG previously released.  I am guessing the blue in the lipstick will be much more present on the lips. Again though, that will depend on it's formula (i.e. glaze, lustre, frost, etc).  The more sheer the formula, the more it will let what's underneath show through, but much cooler.  The more opaque the formula, the more you will get straight up blue lips.

Phospor (in that pic) is probably a spelling error.  It looks like Phosphorelle LG that was released with Lure.  It is also the same colour as Elle LG that was released with Belle Azure.  It looks like a milky white in the tube, but it goes on quite sheer.  It does have a red pearl to it, so it makes the lips look really juicy and appears as a fiery, yet subtle sheer red.  IMO, that is one of THE BEST colours of LG that MAC has ever made.  Red Pearl in a gloss make the lips look absolutely succulent and even though you wouldn't guess it by looking at the tube, Elle/Phosphorelle was hot on a just about every range of skin tone and lip pigmentation.


----------



## astronaut (May 26, 2007)

I want blue lipgloss now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I just want MAC, sooo until they release another lipglass, I guess I'll be blue lipglossless for the time being.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 28, 2007)

From the blog "A Touch of Blusher:"

"What blue-tinted lip glosses do is that they subtly bounce/balance off the red in the lips and therefore give a beautiful transparency to the lips. So they are essentially a version of sheer lip glosses (your lips will NOT look blue). But because of the blue tint, the effect is sheerer than sheer. The lips appear see-through and jelly-like."
http://atouchofblusher.blogspot.com/...p-glosses.html

HTH!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2007)

Mmmmm.  I can't WAIT to get those blue lipglosses!  I'm more or less unknown here (probably because I never have anything worthwhile or interesting to say and tend to ramble, har har) but in nearly every post I've made, you can find something about my obsessing over blue lipgloss/lipstick.  I'm utterly in love with the shit.  I've got strange coloring for a hispanic girl:  I've got tons of cool violets and reds in my skin with blues as well, so I love the look that a good ultramarine lipgloss/lipstick brings out on me.  It will showcase the violets in my skin and it brings out my eyes.

The problem being is this:  most companies DO NOT MAKE ULTRAMARINE.  They tend to only make blues on the warm side of the color scale--ceruleans and cobalts, usually.  That's what Benefit's California Kissin' looks like to me: a cobalt.  And warm blues give me the dreaded 'blue lipstick look'.  Y'know the one I speak of.  The 'dead body in the river for a couple of weeks' paled out dreadful zombish look.  And while that's awesome when I'm doing special effects makeup artistry (I went as a strangled-drowned-then-reanimated zombie one Halloween and the look was fantastic) it sucks when I actually want to wear it out of the house.  And yes, I'm one of those rare specimens that actually wears a strong blue lipstick in public.  I like it.

That's why I'm so rabid about finding MAC's Blueberry Fizz.  It's an actual ultramarine, goddammit!  I don't care that it's sheer!  I could care less about Blue Eve--it's just another cerulean with sap green undertones in the pictures I've seen--and the upcoming Blast O' Blue looks like it'll be a cobalt.  Granted I'm still going to buy it but my frustration level is just about peaking with the cosmetics companies of the world.  (not that they care)  MAKE SOME ULTRAMARINES, GODDAMMIT!  For the past few years, I've just made my own blue lipsticks/lipglosses.

The best blue lipstick I've been able to find so far is Shu Uemura's BL 040 in the Rouge Unlimited line.  It's a bright strong cobalt that goes on exactly how it looks in the tube.  It's beautiful, but I usually have to mix it with something to cool it down before I can successfully wear it.  

Earlier someone mentioned that Lancome makes a blue.  They've actually made several in their Juicy Tubes line.  I'm planning on getting Blueberry Blast and Icy Pop rather soon; they're light ultramarine and dark cobalt, respectively.  

And Kevyn Aucoin makes a beautiful looking set of blues:  the Cyber Lip one looks like neon cerulean (but since it probably goes on clear I don't care all that much), and the Liquid Patent I'm going to buy simply because it looks like it's an indigo with cerulean glitter.  See?  It's certainly the most unique blue I've ever seen and I must make it mine simply on that principal alone.  

(and Urban Decay made a delectable blue gloss that had blue/violet reflective glitter in it; they discontinued it in favor of tan and bronze colored glosses.  y'know how some girls can't fathom why someone would wear a blue that reads as blue?  well I can't fathom why anyone would want to put tans/browns/bronzes on their lips.  then again I never did understand the whole fake/self-tanning thing that's so popular nowadays.)  

Well, my rambling has gone on long enough.  So now I leave you all with this:  Guerlain's light blue-green viridian glitter lipgloss that will most assuredly be *MINE *rather soon.  

(_if anything's been misspelled, oddly-worded or words are left out, you have my apologies.  I haven't gotten any sleep in about thirty-six hours now_.)


----------



## jenii (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Xenomorph* 

 
_Earlier someone mentioned that Lancome makes a blue.  They've actually made several in their Juicy Tubes line.  I'm planning on getting Blueberry Blast and Icy Pop rather soon; they're light ultramarine and dark cobalt, respectively._

 
Hehe, that was me! I ended up trying on Icy Pop recently. I like it a lot, so I'm definitely gonna pick one up next time I'm at the mall.

Do they still make Blueberry Blast? I only saw Icy Pop at the counter.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Hehe, that was me! I ended up trying on Icy Pop recently. I like it a lot, so I'm definitely gonna pick one up next time I'm at the mall.

Do they still make Blueberry Blast? I only saw Icy Pop at the counter._

 
I think Lancome still has it on their website.  Lemme go check real quick.  


...yeah, they do.  It's here under their Beauty Bye-Bye section, about 3/4 of the way down.  Since Lancome's redone their site into a rather confusing pop-up happy nightmare, look for the pink Juicy Tube with "Juicy Tubes Ultra-Shiny Lip Gloss" next to it and the bright neon cobalt color swatch.  That's where Blueberry Blast is.

AND further down the page they've got another one called 'Dreamworld'.  If I remember the pic from Nordstrom.com correctly, I think Dreamworld's almost a light, probably-goes-on-clear cerulean blue.  I wonder if I have a picture of it saved somewhere.  Must look.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

    And Kevyn Aucoin makes a beautiful looking set of blues: the Cyber Lip one looks like neon cerulean (but since it probably goes on clear I don't care all that much), and the Liquid Patent I'm going to buy simply because it looks like it's an indigo with cerulean glitter. See? It's certainly the most unique blue I've ever seen and I must make it mine simply on that principal alone.  
 
Pink when you get this- PLEASE let me know how you like it. (The Cyber Lip gloss)


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 2, 2007)

Pink Xenomorph,

I have Blueberry Fizz. It is a glaze and it appears more deep grape soda than blue. For a glaze IMO it has a high color payoff. 

HTH


----------



## User49 (Jul 3, 2007)

The California Kissin lipgloss by Benefit is gorgeous. Realeased in June it's been a huge hit with all my customers. It tastes just like pepermint!! I personally was going to buy the blue mac lipstick, but all the ma's were dead against it and said 'why why would any1 do that to themselves" and i sort of thought, well it's unique... I say yes. I like blue lips! I've got the previous lancome blue lipgloss. It's called Blueberry Blast. And yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS Thanks for this post! I think it's cute!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 19, 2007)

Hehe, does anyone remember that baby blue lipstick Covergirl had in the 90s?


----------



## frocher (Jul 28, 2007)

Kevyn Aucoin makes one, it is beautiful.  The blue pearls are really beautiful on the lips.


----------



## sOo_femme (Jul 29, 2007)

I <3 my california kissin' lipgloss! I wear it with Benefit's silky finish lipstick in candy store and it gives my lips a slight lavender hue.


----------



## Skan (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Hehe, does anyone remember that baby blue lipstick Covergirl had in the 90s?_

 
I owned that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Along with a yellow one from them and one that was greyish silver that was supposed to flash pink or something.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 30, 2007)

i had 2 gorgeous estee lauder blue glosses...but they were both limited edition!

i just cant think of the names!

i wish theyd remake them!

one was a crystal gloss and the other was a cube one... x


----------

